# Change resolution



## oof (Jul 3, 2008)

I connected my MacMini to my Plasma TV with DVI. I like to change the resolution to 1920x1080, but I can only choose 800x600 and 1024x768. 

How can I force it to 1920x1080?

Thanks


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 3, 2008)

For OS X 10.5:

open *System Preferences/Displays* and click on Detect Displays


----------



## oof (Jul 3, 2008)

Tried it, but still only 800x600 and 1024x768 are listed.


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 3, 2008)

1024x768 may be the highest resolution your plasma tv supports.
What does the manual for the tv say?


----------



## oof (Jul 3, 2008)

It supports 1080. my xbox uses that resolution. 

There is no way to override the setting in Mac OS?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you using some sort of adapter in your setup, perhaps like a DVI to HDMI adaptor or something?

You can try forcing a resolution using a program like SwitchRes X:

http://www.madrau.com/html/SRX/About.html


----------



## oof (Jul 3, 2008)

That was what I needed. 

Thanks alot guys!


----------

